# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Bot] [Source] Dyno Bot Re-Release - Free bg bot

## swollen

Howdy.

I was runnng a paid bot a while ago called DynoBot.
Never really took off, nor did I have the time to finish it completely.

Decided to Release it for free with source.
It works for AB, WSG, AV, EOTS, And a bit buggy on Isle of conquest alliance.
Anyone can modify the source / use the debug functions to make profiles.

Only tested on XP SP2 32 bit.
Should work on Vista + 7 though.

Visit Dyno Bot to grab it.

You can view the old topic here




Peace

----------


## nejm

Dynov2.zip - Jotti&#039;s malware scan

Couldn't find anything in that scan, maybe anyone else have any other scan to post.

----------


## swollen

Anyone concerning virus', the source is in the .zip to go through if you wish

----------


## Randomizer

I see you said [source] in the title. Did I miss where to download that?

----------


## ezqu24

same here, on web page is no dl link at all

----------


## kingpugster

Is it detectable?

----------


## Syltex

> Is it detectable?


Yes.
Filla

----------


## kingpugster

> Yes.
> Filla


So I shouldn't use it?

----------


## ZnyX

> So I shouldn't use it?


Every bot is detectable, whether its DETECTED or not is a whole different thing.

----------


## kingpugster

> Every bot is detectable, whether its DETECTED or not is a whole different thing.


Is it detected? #.#

----------


## Syltex

> Is it detected? #.#


 
NO


filla

----------


## swollen

Bot is currently undetected, as always, use at own risk etc.

----------


## Multitask

hmm clever way of attracting users to your site.

----------


## kavk

my bot cant join the bgs, is it because im low level and only got some of the bgs?
ty

----------


## Mayx

Will try it when I get my new computer.

Do you need to enter your WoW Password? Or is that just a password for a profile?

----------


## swollen

Wow password only needed if re-logger is enabled.
Also, 2.1 released.

----------


## Mayx

Think I'll try it then.

----------


## daniyalsm

my character joins the bg (AB) then starts to buff and just keeps buffing the whole time. it does nothing else unless i close the bot and reopen it (then it works).

----------


## Daeewoo

Ehm..I clicked on launch but nothing seems to happen, so is there suppost to be somethin popping up or another window or something

----------


## Picklesowner

Hello, when I try to join AB it simply just makes me stay in the starting area and buffs repeatedly. If I die, it mounts up, but does nothing other than that. Anyone else having this problem?

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------




> Ehm..I clicked on launch but nothing seems to happen, so is there suppost to be somethin popping up or another window or something


Also, with your problem, I believe you forgot to highlight your name (click on your character's name so it gets highlighted in blue) then click launch.

----------


## swollen

What OS you guys using?
Sounds like key inputs aren't being sent properly!

----------


## Picklesowner

I'm using Vista, personally.

----------


## swollen

Honestly, haven't tested this on anything but XP, and can't say I've had this problem..
I think I know what it is, so I'll write a little trial fix into the next version and see how it goes.

Cheers for the feedback

----------


## Picklesowner

Oh, would you look at that. It works with WSG with me at least, and i will use it on Alterac Valley when my battlegroup has enough people to start one (early on a tuesday morning, ugh) Anyways, I was looking at other bots, and people are having the same problem with AB, apparently the beginning area confuses all kinds of bots, so it's no problem on your part.

In other news, it doesn't really want to use my attack (Keybind 4, Spell: Corruption) at all, even when I am getting attacked. No huge problem though, I just set my imp to aggressive, and he skews the damage charts for me :P.

Anyways, 2 rep for you for giving me a semi-working WSG bot, I'll give you another rep, and post results if it works in AV  :Smile:

----------


## Daeewoo

> What OS you guys using?
> Sounds like key inputs aren't being sent properly!


I'm using Windows 7

----------


## swollen

Yo, updated.
Version 2.2 available for download.
If you had version 2.1 it should automatically take you to update download.

The bot should not repeat buff anymore!

Enjoy

----------


## Daeewoo

Alright so I downloaded version 2.2. It's like doing the trail and all mounting at the right times but it doesnt go into battle, all it does really is just change target spam and moving on with the trail.

----------


## Picklesowner

> Alright so I downloaded version 2.2. It's like doing the trail and all mounting at the right times but it doesnt go into battle, all it does really is just change target spam and moving on with the trail.


Same here. I just use another program to spam 4 (insta cast) for me, so basically i still do damage)

----------


## swollen

Set the macro's up properly?

----------


## Picklesowner

> Set the macro's up properly?


The macros were set up properly for him, I am also having the same problem, it tabs to select the next enemy, but doesn't use the "instant cast spell" to attack them.

Also: It gets stuck inside of Alterac Valley Horde starting area.

----------


## swollen

Alright think I know what it is, I'll have a look now.
Also one more thing, when it tabs between targets, does it ever say in the gui window: Target: Yes ?
I'll work a new horde av profile now.

Thx

----------


## Cyrus91

As for me, the bot doesn't work at all.
It displays the blue interface but does nothing.
Any help?
I'm using Windows 7 OS.

----------


## swollen

Try running it as administrator

----------


## Cyrus91

Didn't change anything :S

Edit: Maybe it works only with 3.3.5a?

----------


## homer91

Where is the "source" ?
Thanks for this bot.

----------


## Picklesowner

> Alright think I know what it is, I'll have a look now.
> Also one more thing, when it tabs between targets, does it ever say in the gui window: Target: Yes ?
> I'll work a new horde av profile now.
> 
> Thx


No, thank you  :Big Grin:  I understand how hard it is to make an AV profile, I attempted to do it with OMGBot once lol, it was hell :P

----------


## Daeewoo

> Alright think I know what it is, I'll have a look now.
> Also one more thing, when it tabs between targets, does it ever say in the gui window: Target: Yes ?
> I'll work a new horde av profile now.
> 
> Thx


Well for me when it's doing thing i cant seem to find the blue window thing so I can't really tell o.o well I am using windows + maximized so i'm not so sure if that's the problem. O.o

----------


## swollen

WoW has to be window'd mode.
Bot will only work with latest version of WoW (3.3.x cant remember what it currently is)
The source is in the .zip /src folder
I'll get on making some non-buggy profiles

----------


## irondude

> Alright think I know what it is, I'll have a look now.
> Also one more thing, when it tabs between targets, does it ever say in the gui window: Target: Yes ?
> I'll work a new horde av profile now.
> 
> Thx


 I'm getting the same problem, the bot will run around and find targets but it will never attack. Otherwise it works really well  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mgssidley

One bug I have found is in EotS. If you are horde and you res at Blood Elf Tower and it trys running southwest to the path, it gets caught on some rocks.

----------


## Picklesowner

> I'm getting the same problem, the bot will run around and find targets but it will never attack. Otherwise it works really well


Use a program called "keyspam" (found using search on this site), and set it to spam an insta-cast spell, so basically whenever the bot finds a target it will use the spell, easy workaround.




> One bug I have found is in EotS. If you are horde and you res at Blood Elf Tower and it trys running southwest to the path, it gets caught on some rocks.


Yeah, eots is bugged, he's working on making some usable profiles atm i think,

----------


## swollen

Well the website appears to be getting DDOS'd.
This means you won't be able to launch DynoBot properly unless you know how to alter the source code.
Once Denial of Service attack finishes, I will update version that allows you to continue if the version cannot be verified.

Sorry for the mess up.

----------


## Mgssidley

Glad to see an update to this great bot. I'm about to test it out with EotS, hopefully the paths have been fixed. One thing I was wondering if you were planning to add is background botting. Thanks for the great bot.

----------


## Nomnomsouls

This bot is great, leveled from 58-74 so far in 2 weeks, cant wait for an update

----------


## ijm_155

Did i miss something? The bot works fine but all it does is stand in one place and mount up after it rez.. By reading all the reports it looks like that some of you guys made it walk to some path.. How do you do it? All i did is download the newest version, and just started botting. Anything else i gotta do to make the profiles/path work? im new to this.

----------


## Mgssidley

> Did i miss something? The bot works fine but all it does is stand in one place and mount up after it rez.. By reading all the reports it looks like that some of you guys made it walk to some path.. How do you do it? All i did is download the newest version, and just started botting. Anything else i gotta do to make the profiles/path work? im new to this.


No there shouldn't be anything else to do. Just make sure you select the BG you are running and it should work. It is a little buggy in Arathi Basin for me though. Upon entering it goes further into the house instead of running outside. It is trying to run to the graveyard waypoint but doesn't run outside first. It also doesn't mount after leaving the cave in Alterac Valley and if you die and respawn at the cave, it gets stuck.

----------


## Chinchy

Source is in AutoIt. Pretty much worthless.

----------


## Woodlauncher

> Think I'll try it then.


It's funny when people don't use the relog function of a bot because they think they'll get hacked because you have to enter your password.. Dear god it's retarded!

----------


## swollen

Especially when the source code is there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Picklesowner

I saw it was updated today, does it have updated Profiles for AV? If it doesn't I suppose I could *try* and make my own, but i'm p sure it would be a horrible job. XD What program, did you use to make the waypoints?

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------




> I saw it was updated today, does it have updated Profiles for AV? If it doesn't I suppose I could *try* and make my own, but i'm p sure it would be a horrible job. XD What program, did you use to make the waypoints?


Hmm, weird, it doesn't seem to want to make me move, I have yet to test it in any BG other than AV though (Call-to-Arms Weekend)

----------


## Mgssidley

> I saw it was updated today, does it have updated Profiles for AV? If it doesn't I suppose I could *try* and make my own, but i'm p sure it would be a horrible job. XD What program, did you use to make the waypoints?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, weird, it doesn't seem to want to make me move, I have yet to test it in any BG other than AV though (Call-to-Arms Weekend)


Yeah, it seems to have a profile for Alliance AV but not Horde AV. =/

----------


## jonei

I'm having a few troubles, as when i join AV as my horde mage, all it do is runn werry, odd, when it get to mobs, it just spam the instant spell, and continue walking, It doesn't release corspe when it dies, and it won't enter the bg's, the macro is wrong :\ you know why it is like this?

i runned it as alliance at the start with a mistake and it moved n stuff, then i runned as horde and now it stand still at the GY.

----------


## Picklesowner

> I'm having a few troubles, as when i join AV as my horde mage, all it do is runn werry, odd, when it get to mobs, it just spam the instant spell, and continue walking, It doesn't release corspe when it dies, and it won't enter the bg's, the macro is wrong :\ you know why it is like this?
> 
> i runned it as alliance at the start with a mistake and it moved n stuff, then i runned as horde and now it stand still at the GY.


Redo the macros, they are fine. However, it's a known issue that there isn't a Horde AV profile right now  :Frown:

----------


## swollen

Basically don't have access to a horde account with AV avaliable and haven't had time to sort out a private server to do it on.
I'll release a profile maker.

----------


## Freefall552

EDIT: Solved my problem.

----------


## Picklesowner

> Basically don't have access to a horde account with AV avaliable and haven't had time to sort out a private server to do it on.
> I'll release a profile maker.


I would <3 you for this.

----------


## Nomnomsouls

Any update on the profile maker?

----------


## blally

Could somebody that knows what they are doing update this for 4.0.1

----------


## sharpes123

someone please update this!
<3

----------

